# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Ruined Abbey/Ruined Temple

## NathanC

Not part of my Desert City maps but in the same region. This ruined templeserves as a location where the PCs will be ambushed by a faction that they ****ed off not too long ago.

I might have gone a little overboard with the adjustment layers, and the the glass.



here's a lighter version (the first one is dusk)



comments and thought? I have until thursday to get it right.

----------


## madcowchef

Looks extremely readable and usable as is.  If you're trying to make it a bit more pretty I'd lower the color saturation on your rubble piles and be more consistent with the black lines you use on somethings like the walls and the cliff bases by bringing them onto other objects such as the pillars and rubble.

----------


## NathanC

that'll be fun on the rubble -blah- I really need to learn to draw my own.

----------


## zeay

Looks good! How did the finished version look like  :Smile: ?

Also what did you use to create the map?

----------


## NathanC

> Looks good! How did the finished version look like ?
> 
> Also what did you use to create the map?


The finished version was pretty much the same as the last post. I use photoshop CS3 for everything.

----------


## ghast

gonna use this for a dnd game

----------

